# Review of Greg Darnall Billy Allen Snaffle D-ring



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks nice (I've also bought from Trish and was very happy with her service).

Does Mia prefer her bits to hang down in her mouth? If not, I'd likely go ahead and take it up a hole or two...especially since it's a snaffle.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll try taking it up a hole. I'm not sure that is something she cares much about either way.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I will be following Mia's and your progress.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am interested in hearing how you like this bit over more time. My mare loves a billy allen curb, so I might have to look into this snaffle.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would have also said that the bit needs raising up a few holes
Do the gaps between the centre 'roller' and the rest of the bit close up when you put any pressure on it or is it supposed to always have that cover over it in which case does it really only act like a mullen mouth bit?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The 2 Billy Allen curbs have a bit over 1/8 of an inch in play. This snaffle has about half that. In a curb, the initial pull on one rein rotates that side of the bit before any real pressure builds up. As a snaffle, it doesn't seem to rotate at all - nor did I expect it. It is probably as close to a solid bar as you can get with a roller in the middle. My thought in hanging it a little low was that A) the bit doesn't have anything that will hang any lower inside her mouth, and B) the initial pull would slide between her lips for 1/4-1/2" first before working the corners, which would signal what I wanted without applying pressure to the corner of her mouth. When she isn't nervous, she is a very responsive horse. 

We had wind gusts to 35 mph yesterday, and I wimped out on riding. I hope to ride today. I've shortened the bridle one hole and will look at it's position today.

On a trail, I sometimes will physically pull Mia's head around sharply. If she gets nervous and prancy in a narrow spot with either drop-offs or lots of cactus, I may need her to do a 180 in very little space. She has been known to swing her butt around without paying attention to what is next to her butt, which could turn out ugly for us both unless I get very directive. I'd love to teach her to look out for herself, but that is a challenge I haven't figured out yet. I wish I had 50 acres to turn her out in, so she could learn some caution without my being on her back.

Mia believes the world is filled with straight lines, if you know what I mean. I think a snaffle is a good choice for working flexibility and coordinated turns. She accepts a Waterford snaffle well, but I'm hoping alternating between the Billy Allen curb and Billy Allen snaffle will keep her good at stopping straight while also learning to turn better.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Something that just occurred to me...maybe I can set up some railroad ties in our little arena, and have her practice going backwards both thru & over them. That might teach her to watch out for her hind feet. Worst case, I'd rather come off and hit a railroad tie than come off and land in a 20' diameter pickly pear patch!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

^^Frightening her a little in a safe place might work well. Some horses seem to have no self preservation, as a child/teenager we lived close to lots of canal banks left over from the days when barges used to move coal and we used to ride for miles along them, our local doctors daughter had a horse that spooked and sidestepped into the water twice with her on board - you'd have thought the first time would have been enough


----------

